# What's your favorite word game?



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Gee, I sure do love my word games.  So far, Word Hero is my fave.  Dumb name, good game.  Drop Words has the best interface, but I don't love the game.  I'm trying to find a way to get Word Soup onto the Fire.  

What's the best word game you've found so far?  Do tell.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I love Scrabble and Dabble.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I like Dabble, too!


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

Words with Friends
Hanging with Friends (sideloaded)
Buzz Words ($0.99 - but was the free app of the day yesterday)
Drop Words

Buzz Words is my favorite, but it requires multiple players to be present at once, so it isn't always available. Words with Friends is awesome as is Hanging with Friends. I used to play Drop Words on my phone a ton, but since I got my Fire, I haven't played it much even though I have it on there as well.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Scrabble for me.


----------



## kklawiter (Jan 23, 2012)

Words with friends


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I must try Dabble!

I don't enjoy Words With Friends because it doesn't tell you your points before you play a word.  I just can't play like that!  Too competitive I guess.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Gravity Words


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

wordoid (I'm obsessed with it) and dabble


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Words with Friends.


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

Love *Wordoid* for a fast paced game and *Word Boggle* for an untimed challenge to try to squeeze out as many points as possible from the same set of letters.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Scrabble. When the developer added solitaire play, it became an instant winner.

Dabble is a nice game, too.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

prairiesky said:


> wordoid (I'm obsessed with it) and dabble


I just downloaded Wordoid - love it! Thanks to those that mentioned it.


----------



## btrahan1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Words with Friends.  By far my favorite.

If you're up for a challenge, start a game with DoctorSpellWell


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

You've got me.  Today I will download Wordoid, Dabble and Wordboggle.  I'm just a gaming fool!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

On my Fire:
Words with Friends
Word Boggle
Gravity Words

On my K2:
Every Word
Word Soup
Thread Words


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Probably Words with Friends.  Although, after playing some of my friends, I think they change the name of it to "Words with people who want to strangle you, I mean really, how the heck did you plan to use the Z and an X on a triple letter and triple word score, I don't want to play you anymore."


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

tinabelle said:


> Love *Wordoid* for a fast paced game and *Word Boggle* for an untimed challenge to try to squeeze out as many points as possible from the same set of letters.


Tina, try Word Hero instead of Wordboggle. IMHO, it's a much better version of a boggle game.


----------



## jamiekeasler (Feb 24, 2012)

Words with friends..............screen name jamiekeasler1  wanna play  try me if you dare


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

btrahan1 said:


> Words with Friends. By far my favorite.
> 
> If you're up for a challenge, start a game with DoctorSpellWell


Is that you? (just curious..)


----------



## Bosox20 (Oct 1, 2010)

Words with Friends
Jumbline 2


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A new game, Gravity Words, looks good, although it's a bit fast-paced for me. I just downloaded another new one by the same developer, and I like it more. It's called Slate Words.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've played Slate Words a few times now, and it's a nice word game, a little different twist of its own. Fast-paced, but not as much pressure as Gravity Words. It's definitely worth a look.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> I've played Slate Words a few times now, and it's a nice word game, a little different twist of its own. Fast-paced, but not as much pressure as Gravity Words. It's definitely worth a look.


Really glad you've enjoyed both games so far 

The Review:
Amazon Review - Slate Words


----------

